# Praia da foz 23 de Novembro 2009



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

Boas

No passado dia 23 de Novembro de 2009 na praia da Foz no Meco, o mar estava agitado, altura então de fotografar a sua dança, por detrás da lente encontrava-se um dos melhores fotógrafos aqui do concelho de Sesimbra que fez estas maravilhosas fotografias que passo a mostrar.












Mais algumas fotografias click aqui

Abraços


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2009 às 18:50)

Belas fotos do imenso oceano


----------



## Black_Heart (30 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

Grande Fotos  Gosto especialmente da segunda


----------

